# Trying to install verlihub (git)



## captainfreeky (Jan 26, 2016)

I am new to FreeBSD and I am novice user using Linux as well I have all the things which needed to install Verlihub  from git but I am getting error while I compile it
Sorry if I am making any mistake let me know I would like to correct and learn it out thanks in advance.

```
gcc >= 4.0 (use gcc --version to get the version number) Required ----------------> cd /usr/port/lang/gcc48; make install clean
make Required----------------> pkg install gmake
cmake >= 2.6 Required -----> pkg install cmake
MySQL >= 5.0 Required (mariadb server & client)-----------> pkg install mariadb1000-server
OpenSSL >= 0.9.8 Required by default on bsd
zlib Required by default on fbsd
PCRE Required ----------------------> pkg install PCRE
GeoIP Optional ----------------> pkg install GeoIP(version) ---> after finding from ports pkg search
gettext Required ----------------------> pkg install gettext
Lua >= 5.1 (for Lua plugin) Optional----------------> pkg install lua52
Python >= 2.5 (for Python plugin) Optional
```
Above this all are installed but while compiling 

```
sudo CC=gcc48 CXX=g++48 cmake -DGETTEXT_DEVEL_INCLUDE_DIR:pATH=/usr/local/gcc-gettext/include -DGETTEXT_ASPRINTF_LIBRARY:FILEPATH=/usr/local/gcc-gettext/lib/libasprintf.so . -- Library directory: /usr/local/lib
-- Found MySQL: /usr/local/include/mysql, /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so
-- Found dlopen
-- Found PCRE: /usr/local/include, /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so;/usr/local/lib/libpcreposix.so
-- Found Gettext-devel
-- Generating config.h file
-- Generating dirsettings.h file
-- Generating verlihub_config
-- Building plugman plugin
-- Building lua plugin
-- Building python plugin
-- Building perl plugin
CMake Warning (dev) at plugins/perl/vh/CMakeLists.txt:30 (GET_DIRECTORY_PROPERTY):
  Policy CMP0059 is not set: Do no treat DEFINITIONS as a built-in directory
  property.  Run "cmake --help-policy CMP0059" for policy details.  Use the
  cmake_policy command to set the policy and suppress this warning.
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Building forbid plugin
-- Building chatroom plugin
-- Building iplog plugin
-- Building isp plugin
-- Building messenger plugin
-- Building stats plugin
-- Building replacer plugin
-- Building floodprot plugin
-- Generating vh_daemon
-- Generating vh_lib
-- Generating vh_gui
-- Generating vh
-- Generating vh_multihub
-- Generating vh_regimporter
-- Generating vh_migration_0.9.8eto1.0
--
-- ========== Verlihub Build Information ==========
-- Build Version: 1.0.0-RC7
-- Install Prefix (CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX): /usr/local
--
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- The following external packages were located on your system.
-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.
+ geoip: Geolocalization support library <[URL]http://www.maxmind.com/geoip/api/c.shtml>[/URL] (WITH_GEOIP)
+ plugman: Pluging Manager support (WITH_PLUGMAN)
+ lua (>=5.2): Allows you to use scripts written in Lua ([URL]http://www.lua.org[/URL]) <[URL]http://www.lua.org>[/URL] (WITH_LUA)
+ python (>=2.7): Allows you to use scripts written with Python ([URL]http://www.python.org[/URL]) <[URL]http://www.python.org>[/URL] (WITH_PYTHON)
+ perl (>=5.8): Allows you to use scripts written with Perl <[URL]http://www.perl.org>[/URL] (WITH_PERL)
+ forbid: Allows you to filter main chat and private messages with forbidden words (WITH_FORBID)
+ chatroom: Set up individual chatrooms for users (WITH_CHATROOM)
+ iplog: Logs IP addresses as users join and leave the hub (WITH_IPLOG)
+ isp: Allows you to check connection types, nickname prefixes, and minimum shares, among other things (WITH_ISP)
+ messenger: Send messages to offline users (WITH_MESSENGER)
+ stats: Periodically saves statistics in the database (i.e. users, share, upload, searching, etc...) (WITH_STATS)
+ replacer: Replace given patterns in text messages (WITH_REPLACER)
+ floodprot: Offer more control from users flooding the hub (WITH_FLOODPROT)
Congratulations! All external packages have been found.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

--
-- To change any of these options, override them using -D{OPTION_NAME} on the command line.
-- To build and install Verlihub, run "make" and "make install"
--
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/build
```
Making it run with `sudo make`
This gives me long error confused to post and and trying  to place it as text but can't seem to upload the file

```
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/libverlihub.dir/casyncconn.cpp.o
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:843:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrUsrStr' (aka
  'tVHCBL_3Types<nVerliHub::cUser *, nVerliHub::cUser *, string *>')
  ...mOnOperatorKicks( mgr, "VH_OnOperatorKicks", &cVHPlugin::OnOperatorKicks),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:184:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, nVerliHub::cUser *,
  string *)' to 'tpf3TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, nVerliHub::cUser *,
  std::__1::basic_string<char> *)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_3Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpf3Typ...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:173:56: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1, class Type2, class Type3> class tVHCBL_3Types: pu...
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:844:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrUsr' (aka
  'tVHCBL_2Types<nVerliHub::cUser, nVerliHub::cUser>')
  ...mOnOperatorDrops( mgr, "VH_OnOperatorDrops", &cVHPlugin::OnOperatorDrops),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:137:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, nVerliHub::cUser
  *)' to 'tpf2TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, nVerliHub::cUser
  *)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_2Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpf2Typ...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:127:43: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1, class Type2> class tVHCBL_2Types: public cVHCBL_Base
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:845:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_User' (aka
  'tVHCBL_1Type<nVerliHub::cUser>')
  ...mOnUserLogin(mgr, "VH_OnUserLogin", &cVHPlugin::OnUserLogin),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:96:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *)' to 'tpf1TypeFunc'
  (aka 'bool (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *)') for
  3rd argument
  tVHCBL_1Type(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpf1Type...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:87:30: note: candidate
  constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires 1
  argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1> class tVHCBL_1Type: public cVHCBL_Base
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:846:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_User' (aka
  'tVHCBL_1Type<nVerliHub::cUser>')
  ...mOnUserLogout  (mgr, "VH_OnUserLogout",  &cVHPlugin::OnUserLogout ),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:96:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *)' to 'tpf1TypeFunc'
  (aka 'bool (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *)') for
  3rd argument
  tVHCBL_1Type(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpf1Type...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:87:30: note: candidate
  constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires 1
  argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1> class tVHCBL_1Type: public cVHCBL_Base
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:852:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrStrInt' (aka
  'tVHCBL_R3Types<nVerliHub::cUser, string, int>')
  mOnNewReg(mgr, "VH_OnNewReg", &cVHPlugin::OnNewReg),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:207:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, string, int)' to
  'tpfR3TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *,
  std::__1::basic_string<char>, int)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_R3Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpfR3T...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:196:56: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1, class Type2, class Type3> class tVHCBL_R3Types: p...
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:853:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrStrInt' (aka
  'tVHCBL_R3Types<nVerliHub::cUser, string, int>')
  mOnDelReg(mgr, "VH_OnDelReg", &cVHPlugin::OnDelReg),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:207:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, string, int)' to
  'tpfR3TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *,
  std::__1::basic_string<char>, int)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_R3Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpfR3T...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:196:56: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1, class Type2, class Type3> class tVHCBL_R3Types: p...
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:854:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrStrIntInt' (aka
  'tVHCBL_R4Types<nVerliHub::cUser, string, int, int>')
  ...mOnUpdateClass(mgr, "VH_OnUpdateClass", &cVHPlugin::OnUpdateClass),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:291:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, string, int, int)'
  to 'tpfR4TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *,
  std::__1::basic_string<char>, int, int)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_R4Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpfR4T...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:279:69: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
  ...<class Type1, class Type2, class Type3, class Type4> class tVHCBL_R4Type...
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:855:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrBan' (aka
  'tVHCBL_2Types<nVerliHub::cUser, nTables::cBan>')
  mOnNewBan(mgr, "VH_OnNewBan", &cVHPlugin::OnNewBan),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:137:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, nTables::cBan *)'
  to 'tpf2TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *,
  nVerliHub::nTables::cBan *)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_2Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpf2Typ...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:127:43: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
template <class Type1, class Type2> class tVHCBL_2Types: public cVHCBL_Base
  ^
In file included from /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:27:
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cserverdc.h:856:4: error: no matching
  constructor for initialization of 'cVHCBL_UsrStrStrStr' (aka
  'tVHCBL_R4Types<nVerliHub::cUser, string, string, string>')
  mOnUnBan(mgr, "VH_OnUnBan", &cVHPlugin::OnUnBan),
  ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:291:3: note: candidate
  constructor not viable: no known conversion from 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *, string, string,
  string)' to 'tpfR4TypesFunc' (aka 'bool
  (nVerliHub::nPlugin::cVHPlugin::*)(nVerliHub::cUser *,
  std::__1::basic_string<char>, std::__1::basic_string<char>,
  std::__1::basic_string<char>)') for 3rd argument
  tVHCBL_R4Types(cVHPluginMgr *mgr, const char *id, tpfR4T...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/cvhpluginmgr.h:279:69: note:
  candidate constructor (the implicit copy constructor) not viable: requires
  1 argument, but 3 were provided
  ...<class Type1, class Type2, class Type3, class Type4> class tVHCBL_R4Type...
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:81:2: error: field of
  type 'tCLIt' (aka '__list_iterator<value_type, __void_pointer>') has
  private constructor
  mIterator(0),
  ^
/usr/include/c++/v1/list:254:14: note: implicitly declared private here
  explicit __list_iterator(__node_pointer __p) _NOEXCEPT : __ptr_(__p) {}
  ^
/usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/src/casyncconn.cpp:136:2: error: field of
  type 'tCLIt' (aka '__list_iterator<value_type, __void_pointer>') has
  private constructor
  mIterator(0),
  ^
/usr/include/c++/v1/list:254:14: note: implicitly declared private here
  explicit __list_iterator(__node_pointer __p) _NOEXCEPT : __ptr_(__p) {}
  ^
11 errors generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/build
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/build
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/dchub/verlihub-1.0.0-master/build
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2016)

net-p2p/verlihub


----------



## captainfreeky (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, I wanted to install git version.

Thanks for your hard work on placing it in code.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 26, 2016)

captainfreeky said:


> Well wanted to install git version


The port has a couple of patches in /usr/ports/net-p2p/verlihub/files which are apparently needed to build Verlihub on FreeBSD.  Try applying them to your git checkout. They might not apply cleanly though or may not be needed anymore... Good luck and welcome to porting things to FreeBSD!


----------



## captainfreeky (Jan 26, 2016)

tobik said:


> The port has a couple of patches in /usr/ports/net-p2p/verlihub/files which are apparently needed to build Verlihub on FreeBSD.  Try applying them to your git checkout. They might not apply cleanly though or may not be needed anymore... Good luck and welcome to porting things to FreeBSD!



Well, I tried it, but it's yet attempting to fetch from several domains, so I can't fetch it.


----------

